# Music for Film Masterclass with Spitfire Audio's Homay Schmitz



## dedene (May 10, 2021)

Maybe this has been posted already, but I just discovered this video:




Streamed live as part of the #Equalise International Women’s Day festival, Homay guides you through writing a film cue using the Abbey Road One sample library.


----------



## Toecutter (May 10, 2021)

Thanks for sharing, I always have something to learn from Homany videos and really enjoy her music


----------



## wahey73 (May 11, 2021)

Thanks for sharing, there is always to learn and to admire if there's Homay


----------



## doctoremmet (May 11, 2021)

Have SA Recordings released a Homay album yet? Would love to hear more of her compositions, as she is indeed very talented.


----------



## Loïc D (May 11, 2021)

Nope, I’m waiting for it too.


----------



## Toecutter (May 11, 2021)

+1 have asked a few times, patiently waiting.


----------



## ism (May 11, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Have SA Recordings released a Homay album yet? Would love to hear more of her compositions, as she is indeed very talented.


There was a single of a work for strung quartet. Very good.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 11, 2021)

ism said:


> There was a single of a work for strung quartet. Very good.


Yes - loved that one!


----------



## wsimpson (May 11, 2021)

Looking forward to watching this.

I assume you all have seen this series. Really informative.


----------



## GNP (May 11, 2021)

I like her style. She has a knack for skilfully using layers to cover up one another's imperfections. Very important and fluid!


----------

